Ask HN: What's Your Take on the Music Modernization Act? - ErikAugust
======
sharemywin
[https://musictechpolicy.com/2018/02/08/guest-post-by-
schneid...](https://musictechpolicy.com/2018/02/08/guest-post-by-
schneidermaria-the-music-modernization-act-the-devil-is-in-the-details/)

